# Main > General Discussion >  Looking for Help

## lonewolf123

Hello I am looking for someone who can help me make a map for my novel

so you can understand that map making is not an arrow in my quiver, I was hoping someone could make me an old campaign map like in the movie props?

north east south west to fit the five kingdoms on my novel series into sadly I have no idea how much this costs nor how to use the software 

thanks

----------


## lonewolf123

nice to meet everyone

----------


## ChickPea

Welcome to the Guild.  :Smile: 

There's a folder for requests like this and you'll probably get a better response if you post there. The link is below. Please read the first post in the thread titled "_Requesting a map? Please read me_" before you post your request. That outlines the sort of information needed. It helps everyone if you try to provide as much detail as you can. Hope you find someone to help you.  :Smile: 

http://www.cartographersguild.com/forumdisplay.php?f=51

----------


## lonewolf123

thanks your brilliant! :Very Happy:

----------

